# Sick puppy!! Did I do it?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

At 4:00 a.m. I woke up to the feel of a puppy starting to vomit. I put my hand under her mouth and ran to the bathroom with her. She vomited a lightish yellow liquid (in my hand). She wanted right back to bed and was perfectly normal acting.

We are covered with snow so I took the day off work. She slept in. Just got up and pottied a thick, yellow gel looking stuff. Seems not herself. 

I did get her a new treat yesterday. It is the same as one she has been enjoying with no side effects. The first was sweet potato and bison. This one is sweet potato and fish. Both grain free. She did have that last night.

I figured since there is salmon and other fish in her Orijen that this would be fine. Could it be too rich for her tummy?

I have a chicken breast boiling in plain water and will try giving her a bit and see how she does. If she does not become herself, I will call the vet (who I am certain think I am crazy because I call a lot!) but we are getting dumped on with snow so I do not know how I could get out to take her. 

Any thoughts before I call?


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Aww, baby Hope! I sowwy yous not fewwing wells! 

The throwing up of light yellow liquid sounds like bile to me, which I've heard of happening a lot when there is too much time between feedings, or they are just simply hungry! Lo is the only one of mine who ever did that and she would always perk up after getting something in her tummy. 
The peeing of a thicker substance is concerning though... I have no clue what that could be a sign of? Hopefully someone else will be able to give more insight there. 

I hope she's feeling better soon! The boiling chicken should help her settle.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you! 
I should have been more clear in my description. She pees fine, it was like a yellow, thick gel diarrhea-like feces.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmmm, I don't think that would have been caused by the length of time in between feedings such as the bile may have been. Have you eliminated that as a possible cause of the vomiting---did you feed her earlier than usual before going to bed?

From the sounds of it, if the new flavor of treat was the only thing different, then I would suspect that. I would definitely hold out on giving those for awhile. I'd give her the chicken and watch her today, keep a close eye on her bowel movements and go from there! If she's playing normally and doesn't hesitate to eat the chicken I wouldn't worry unless one of those things comes up again.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Gave her a tiny bit of the chicken and she DOVE right in! She was wagging her tail and everything. She had been just laying on my lap and that worried me (she is kind of a wild girl). She bounded right back after her taste of chicken. She is now playing with her toys and is running around.

Oh, I pray this stays down (and in) and I will give her more later. I worry so about her!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you have a little pepto bismol you could give her? The mucousy poos happen when their intestinal tracks are irritated. That might help settle things a bit--I am not sure of the dosage though, so maybe call your vet and ask. 

It definitely could have been the new treats but its also likely she just sniped something off of the floor that fell. Even if your house is super clean they are so naughty and so good at finding things they shouldn't have  So...maybe it wasn't the treats. 

Either way I agree that hold off for a bit on those treats, and let her tummy settle.

If you have it, give her 1 teaspoon of plain yogurt. It will reintroduce the good bacteria back into her system.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Is she drinking plenty of water?! I hope she gets back to normal soon.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh good! I'm glad she's coming back around.  I doubt you'll see anything else like that from her today, but if so I would be asking the vet. 

Have you two come to a conclusion about what to do about that other little girl? She's a cutie!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It sounds like a bile vomit to me. Do you vary her feeding times? Sometimes dogs anticipate when they will be fed and if they aren't fed on time, or early morning, their tummies produce acid and they vomit. 

Or it could be due to the new treat. (I agree with the others). I'd stop the new treats and get her back to normal and then introduce anything new with just a tiny nibble until you see how she processes it. Also vary your feeding times by a few hours either way so her tummy isn't anticipating food at a certain time. If it's bile vomit, that will cure it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, with both of us having full time jobs, another puppy (our sweet one now needs lots of attention) would be to much and likely not fair to them. Our thought is that getting the second when she is close to or closer to a year, been spayed, bonded with us, knows the "house rules" would be better for all. We have always had one at a time so I do not know. A good friend who fosters rescues and has a couple of dogs says training one is as time consuming as two. I do not know about that! haha!

I do not have any Pepto, darn it! 

She is begging for the chicken! She has never had it before and she LIKES it!

You know what?? With the storm coming, I cooked like a fiend yesterday. Meatloaf and mashed potatoes, baked chicken (it was seasoned so I made her plain today) and rice. 

She is a little anteater. Our boy was not ever like that. She will practically crawl under the refrigerator to find something. I am a neat-nick and a germaphobe but I think to be safe I will mop the kitchen and vacuum the house again. Now that you say it, I'll bet she found something even though that has been my fear and I practically lay on the floor looking for stuff. 

While typing this, she ate some of her Orijen and drank quite a bit of water. Right now, she is biting my toes-the little stinker!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am SOOOO glad the weather is bad and I took the day off to be with her. I can really watch her today!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It sounds like she has recovered and will be just fine.


----------



## LILLYPAD (Jan 10, 2011)

so so glad your pup is feeling better.


----------



## Bhoy Nick (Jul 9, 2009)

Aw poor wee soul. She's very like my tiffany. 

Hope things are clearing up with her. Plenty of fresh water some chicken and hugs and kisses will help!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad she is feeling better. Bless her little heart!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

good to see she is feeling better, have you tried her on the treat again? Also how often are you feeding her?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Glad she seems better! 
As far as two puppies at once, it doesnt necessarily take up any more time, but I do think there are disadvantages. Miley was an older puppy when I brought Leo home (theyre 5 months apart) and they just love to play together. I think you miss out on some of the bonding when you have two puppies together. When I get down to play with them with toys etc, they play with me for a few minutes and then refocus on each other and theyre off wrestling around or playing tug of war and there goes my game of fetch! I still get some play time and some snuggle time with both of them, but I think a puppy will usually prefer playing with another puppy than with a human. For me to get some good training time or play time where they focus on me I need to put the other puppy in their crate or pen or they are too much of a distraction. Others may have different experiences, but I think youre smart to wait until youve got her trained and shes a bit more mature. She will know whats expected and youll have your close bond established already when you add a puppy. There will be another puppy who is just as cute Im sure in their next planned breeding.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You know, our breeder suggested that we wait but did want us to know that she is available since they had told us no originally. She wanted to be honest.

She indicated that Hope will (may) sort of mother the new baby and help show her things. She also said that sometimes 2 litter mates will bond more to each other than to their humans. 

We are up for waiting-unless things get so easy with her that I am content with just her!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so glad she is feeling better now, and glad you were able to stay home with her. I have just one and love it, although always on the lookout for another one LOL


----------

